# '07 F250 6.0 upgrades



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My truck just turned 100k and I am looking to make some upgrades. Not looking for hi performance stuff mostly better mileage and longer life items. Please be specific about what to do and where I might get stuff done. I can do the simple DIY stuff. Also if possible what are the possible benefits and costs of each upgrade. Thanks I know 2cool wrenchheads have already been there done that.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

HydraSports,
There is an unlimited amount of things you can do and money you can spend on these things to make them better, but for what you are looking for I would stay simple. The first thing is to change the intake and exhaust, go with a stage 2 cold air intake (CAI) and a 4" or greater turbo back exhaust. This will help the engine to breath better, thus lowering exhaust gas temperatures, increasing mileage (a little) and help lengthen the overall life of the engine and especially the turbo. The brands I would go with are either S&B or AFE for a CAI, and Flo-Pro or MBRP for the exhaust. I have a S&B CAI and Flo-Pro 4" exhaust on my '08 F-250 and love them, no problems and easy DIY install. As for where to get them, there are a lot of good places on the internet to order them from. This is the way to go if you are even the slightest bit mechanically inclined, as labor on performance related products is ridiculous. I know you said you are not interested in HI performance, but adding a programmer is where you will really see the gains in mileage. You don't have to go crazy, Edge makes a good product. I like the Evolution model not as many problems reported. The Evolution will give you up to 100 extra pony's and 200 ft. lbs. torque, along with excellent mileage gains. For what you seem to be looking for, I would suggest doing all three things mentioned. You don't want to add the power without the exhaust, as it could lead to turbo failure and you don't want to add the exhaust without the CAI, as it won't breath as well and you don't want to go with exhaust and intake only because you won't see the gains in mileage like you would expect. If you shop around, you should be able to pick up everything mentioned for about 1000 to 1200 bones and install it in 6 hours or less with a buddy and a few cold ones:brew2:. Here are a few places to start looking.
http://www.dieselmanor.com/
http://www.xdp.com/
http://www.performancedieselinc.com/#

Good luck and feel free to PM me with any questions:cheers:

Eric


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hoo's Next, thanks for the info, I am a beginner to this diesel mod game, but fairly experienced mechanically. On the Turbo-back exhaust, do I need a single exhaust system or something else? Also, on the CAI, I find a wide range of options and prices, but am looking at the AFE Stage 2 CAI system Cx 54-30392. Looks to be a very basic item, is that sufficient?


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

I would put a coolant filter on the truck. The main cause of Oil cooler failures is from casting sand in the coolant. I would also look into getting an EGR delete kit. This also is a common failure point on the 6.0 motor. If you are going to be changing the exhaust that would be a good time to do the delete kit. I would be careful about putting a chip in your truck. When you put the chip in it raises the boost that the turbo puts out and you take a chance of stretching your head bolts resulting in blown headgaskets.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have read about the EGR delete but don't know what it does or that there was a kit or where to get it done. If you have more info, please let me know.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I would not worry about the EGR delete, as it is not necessary with small additions in horsepower. If you haven't had EGR problems after 100,000 miles chances are you are in the clear. As far as stretching your head studs with extra power, it would be very unlikely with the smaller tunes like that of the Edge Evolution. Just like anything else, use a little common since and you will be fine. Put it to the firewall every time you leave a red light and you will have problems. I have been running a 275 hp tune on my '08 for some time trouble free. As for the AFE Stage 2 CAI system Cx 54-30392, that would be a good choice. Make sure you go with the Pro Guard 7 filter element, as it will provide better performance and protection. On the exhaust, stay with the single exhaust system. So essentially it will look the same as what you have, minus the CAT and it will be larger to provide better flow and lower EGT's which is important especially when towing. Also depending on how much turbo whistle you want to hear, you can order a muffler delete pipe with your kit which will give you a straight pipe all the way from turbo to outlet. Stick with the aluminized exhaust, I can't see the extra money for stainless. I know this stuff can be a lot to swallow if you are not familiar with it, but stick with the original 3 items I suggested and you will not regret it. Also I forgot to mention if you like looks as well as functionality, consider a echo tip for the exhaust it improves the look a lot and gives it a little different sound. I have the MBRP 4" to 6" stainless echo tip and it looks great. Let me know if you have any more questions.:cheers:

Eric​


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

An EGR cooler is a heat exchanger that uses the truck coolant to cool your exhaust gases. When they fail the exhaust and coolant sides get mixed up and coolant goes into the exhaust in the form of white smoke out the tailpipe. The bad thing about them is if they leak bad enough they can hydro-lock the engine. Which as you may or may not know can do some serious damage. Like HOO's NEXT says there is really not a performance benefit other that the turbo spools up a little faster. Doing the delete is more of a cautionary move cause when they go bad it can be pretty expensive. I have a towing service and all the EGR coolers on my 6.0's went bad around 150k.

Coolant Filter http://www.dieselsite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=324

EGR Delete http://www.liberatorperformance.net/index.html

There are many other people that sell them but I used this one and it bolted right up with no issues.

Good Luck


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Sounds like the first steps would be intake and exhaust upgrades. Then probably the programmer next. Is the egr delete kit part of the exhaust system. I assume so from the comment about doing it with the exhaust. If you don't mind can you provide additional explanation about the need for the coolant filter. Never heard of the need for that. Any other basic upgrades out there?


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

When the blocks were cast there was a lot of casting sand that got left behind in the blocks. That and whatever other contaminants block the passages in the heat exchanger in the oil and EGR cooler. The coolant in the EGR then flash boils and cracks the AEGR cooler. If you have a clean coolant system then you may never have a EGR/Oil Cooler failure. There are several ways the EGR delete kit is done. Some kits use block of plates and some actually give you a new up pipe.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like you are headed in the right direction, let us know what you end up with and feel free to post up or PM with any questions about installation. As for the question on the EGR delete kit being part of the exhaust system, the EGR is associated with the exhaust system. However, the new exhaust you get won't come with the EGR delete kit it will have to be purchased separately. Not sure if that was the question or not but hopefully I got it answered. Good luck and keep us posted.

Eric


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So after a bunch of reading on these subjects, a couple of questions. Could one not just change the EGR valve then install a coolant filter and solve the problem of the EGR stopping up/causing issues?


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Skip the intake idea, 6.0's come with a heck of an intake setup already. For simple mods you wont notice any difference.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes that is the idea. It cant do any harm.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> So after a bunch of reading on these subjects, a couple of questions. Could one not just change the EGR valve then install a coolant filter and solve the problem of the EGR stopping up/causing issues?


No a coolant filter is not going to stop the egr failures, the only temporary fix would be to install some block off plates, but still you want a full delete to be completely safe.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

It is actually the Oil Cooler that plugs up then takes out the EGR cooler. Whenever the EGR cooler fails the Oil Cooler should be changed as well.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> I would not worry about the EGR delete, as it is not necessary with small additions in horsepower. If you haven't had EGR problems after 100,000 miles chances are you are in the clear. As far as stretching your head studs with extra power, it would be very unlikely with the smaller tunes like that of the Edge Evolution. Just like anything else, use a little common since and you will be fine. Put it to the firewall every time you leave a red light and you will have problems. I have been running a 275 hp tune on my '08 for some time trouble free. As for the AFE Stage 2 CAI system Cx 54-30392, that would be a good choice. Make sure you go with the Pro Guard 7 filter element, as it will provide better performance and protection. On the exhaust, stay with the single exhaust system. So essentially it will look the same as what you have, minus the CAT and it will be larger to provide better flow and lower EGT's which is important especially when towing. Also depending on how much turbo whistle you want to hear, you can order a muffler delete pipe with your kit which will give you a straight pipe all the way from turbo to outlet. Stick with the aluminized exhaust, I can't see the extra money for stainless. I know this stuff can be a lot to swallow if you are not familiar with it, but stick with the original 3 items I suggested and you will not regret it. Also I forgot to mention if you like looks as well as functionality, consider a echo tip for the exhaust it improves the look a lot and gives it a little different sound. I have the MBRP 4" to 6" stainless echo tip and it looks great. Let me know if you have any more questions.:cheers:
> 
> Eric


I'd still be careful adding power to that 6.0. without putting head studs in it. A buddy of mine threw a 100hp tune on his truck and ended up with a blown head gasked in under 5k miles. He doesn't drive it to hard either. Most that start adding hp to the 6.0's will stud it first. Like Eric said if you do small moderate hp increases you should be ok.

For the 6.4's spartan has some wicked tunes fo Sho! That 275hp with a little spray will run with a stock tranny!


----------



## Tin Can (Dec 12, 2008)

My EGR went out last month. my truck was over heating and blowing white smoke and orange liquid out of the exahust. cost me around 600 to fix.


----------

